# SSD erscheint nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung



## EXcessStyle (27. September 2018)

*SSD erscheint nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung*

Guten Tag an alle,

ich weiss, zu diesem Thema gibt es bereits viele Beiträge, doch leider konnte ich bisher noch keine Lösung für mein Problem finden. Falls es bereits ein Thema dazu gibt, bitte ich euch mir einfach den Link zu schicken, dass hab ich dann wohl übersehen...

Nun zum Problem, ich habe mir neulich die Samsung SSD 860 EVO gekauft und dann direkt mal angeschlossen. Im BIOS wird mir die SSD angezeigt (siehe Anhang) aber im laufenden System kann ich sie nirgends finden. Ich hänge auch noch mal einen Screenshot von der Datenträgerverwaltung an (Anhang). Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht, was ich jetzt noch machen kann. Mir ist noch aufgefallen dass im BIOS, in den Einstellungen für die Samsung SSD das Format HDD ausgewählt war, dieses hab ich dann noch auf SSD geändert, aber auch das brachte leider nichts (Anhang)… Hab ich hier irgendwas übersehen oder vergesse ich irgendwas einfaches?


Vielen dank!



Grüße
Christoph


----------



## 9maddin9 (27. September 2018)

*AW: SSD erscheint nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung*

Du musst unter der Datenträgerverwaltung die SSD „anlegen“ sprich für Windows konvertieren/ formatieren, da geht man auf den Punkt neue Partition anlegen (zu vor die SSD auswählen) und dann erscheint sie auch im Arbeitsplatz. 
Der Punkt ist ähnlich wie beim Windows neu installieren bzw formatieren.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bastian123f (27. September 2018)

*AW: SSD erscheint nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung*



9maddin9 schrieb:


> Du musst unter der Datenträgerverwaltung die SSD „anlegen“ sprich für Windows konvertieren/ formatieren, da geht man auf den Punkt neue Partition anlegen (zu vor die SSD auswählen) und dann erscheint sie auch im Arbeitsplatz.
> Der Punkt ist ähnlich wie beim Windows neu installieren bzw formatieren.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Sie wird aber nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung angezeigt. Normalerweise taucht sie ja dann auf, hat aber keine Partition droben.

Hast du schon mal über die Eingabeaufforderung  nach der SSD gesucht?


----------



## 9maddin9 (27. September 2018)

*AW: SSD erscheint nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung*

Ist das nicht die SSD unter Datenträger 0 Partition 3, da 450 GB frei von 450 GB? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## EXcessStyle (27. September 2018)

*AW: SSD erscheint nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung*

Hallo, ne das ist denke ich was anderes. Da steht ja auch 450MB und nicht GB.

Was muss ich denn in die Eingabeaufforderung eingeben um danach zu suchen?


----------



## tdi-fan (27. September 2018)

*AW: SSD erscheint nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung*

Die Samsung mit _Diskpart_ in der Eingabeforderung bearbeiten

-Eingabeforderung mit Adminrechten starten
- _diskpart_ Enter
- _list disk_ Enter
-- > Es werden Laufwerke nummeriert angezeigt
- Die Samsung auswählen mit _select disk_ und die _Nummer _Enter
- Nochmal checken mit_ detail disk_ Enter 
- nachdem du sicher bist die richtige SSD ausgewählt zu haben gibst du _clean_ ein Enter
- Die SSD wird gelöscht
- Jetzt _create partition primary_ Enter
- _format fs=fat32 quick_ Enter
- _exit_ Enter


----------



## bastian123f (27. September 2018)

*AW: SSD erscheint nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung*



9maddin9 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die SSD unter Datenträger 0 Partition 3, da 450 GB frei von 450 GB?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Das ist die Wiederherstellungspartition des Systemdatenträgers. Ein extra Datenträger läuft dann acuh als extra Datenträger auf und nicht mit als Datenträger 0. Das müsste dann Datenträger 1 sein, wenn die SSD da wäre.


----------



## 9maddin9 (27. September 2018)

*AW: SSD erscheint nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung*

Oh, da habe ich mich ganz schön auf die 450 versteift [emoji85]
Mit der Windows Installation CD/USB Stick sollte es aber auch gehen, falls die parat liegt.
Wird das Laufwerk im Tast Manager angezeigt?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sonmace (27. September 2018)

*AW: SSD erscheint nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung*

wird die SSD den in den UEFI Bios angezeigt bzw. erkannt  ?


----------



## EXcessStyle (27. September 2018)

*AW: SSD erscheint nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung*

Da kommt nur meine HDD.

@9maddin9 Nein im Task Manager kann ich sie auch nicht finden.

@Sonmace Ist das nicht ganz oben der Screenshot, auf dem man die SSD im BIOS sieht?


----------



## 9maddin9 (27. September 2018)

*AW: SSD erscheint nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung*



Sonmace schrieb:


> wird die SSD den in den UEFI Bios angezeigt bzw. erkannt  ?



Nach dem Bild von oben ja.
Was sagt die Win Installations CD? Kannst du ihr auf die SSD zugreifen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## EXcessStyle (27. September 2018)

*AW: SSD erscheint nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung*

Einfach die CD einlegen und Produkt Schlüssel eingeben usw.?


----------



## 9maddin9 (27. September 2018)

*AW: SSD erscheint nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung*

Ne, wenn du auf Win installieren klickst kannst du danach die Festplatten auswählen bzw formatieren und die Partition neu anlegen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## EXcessStyle (27. September 2018)

*AW: SSD erscheint nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung*

Ich glaube ich stehe auf dem Schlauch  Wenn ich die CD einlege kommt immer nur dieser Bildschirm und bei beiden Optionen muss ich den Key eingeben und danach bricht es mit einer Fehlermeldung ab.


----------



## DKK007 (27. September 2018)

*AW: SSD erscheint nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung*

Du musst die SSD mit GParted auf MBR umstellen.


----------

